# what should I do with this found tortoise?



## Eilene (Jun 24, 2010)

Good evening, I live in West Orlando in a residential neighborhood, this afternoon as I was backing my car out of the carport, I have a big tray down to catch an oil leak, I was dragging the tray, on getting out of the car to check, here was a golpher tortoise I think. I am attaching a picture. It is in my back yard right now, I'm afraid it will get hit by a car if I left out in the front. It is yellow underneath


I need to know who to call or what to do with it.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 24, 2010)

That is a Gopher tortoise. Unfortunately, it is illegal for you to even touch it. 

I would check this list of wildlife rehabilitators, and see if there is someone you can call that can give you more advice.

http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/wildlife/rehabilitators/florida-rehabilitators.html

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 24, 2010)

The best place to get a hold of about the Gopher tortoise you found.

Turtle Homes
2005 NW 392nd Street
Okeechobee, FL. 34972 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Phone Hours 
Monday-Friday 9-5 
516 945-4098 
This is a private residence. We do not answer the phone Turtle Homes. Do not hang up on the children that answer the phone. Ask for Turtle Homes. Please make sure you call during phone hours. This is EASTERN STANDARD TIME. Do not call in the middle of the night just to see if the answering machine has additional information. 


Danny


----------



## Laura (Jun 24, 2010)

Since it was in your oil pan.. Id have it checked out by one of the above , before letting it go..


----------

